# How to Check Your 2015 JAMB UTME Results For Free



## LequteMan (Mar 16, 2015)

Candidates can check their result by following these steps; 

1. Log on to http://www.jamb.org.ng/Unifiedtme1/ 
2. Click on “Check your Results” at the right side of the page 
3. Type in your Reg Number 
4. Then click on the title “check result” 

How To Check The 2015 JAMB UTME Result FREE: 

You can as well check the 2015 JAMB Results for FREE without the required e-Bundle PIN using JAMB e-Facility Apps. 

Follow the steps below to check JAMB Result without a Scratch card; 

i) For Android Users: Simply browse to Google play store on your android mobile phones, then download the JAMB Mobile Services e-Facility and check your Result. 

ii) For Windows Mobile Users: Open the Windows App Store on your device. Search for and install the JAMB Mobile Services e-Facility, then check your Result with it. 

#JAMB #UTME


----------

